# Tripod



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Have been looking at a cheap tripod for the occasional picture in low light and maybe do some long exposures. Really don't know where to start there seems to be a lot of cheap tripods around but im a little dubious about putting a dslr and longer lens on them.

keep coming back to this one manfrotto mck3 as its a trusted name. However there is still doubts in the back of my mind as it does look quite light weight, and im not sure of the head design.

Anyone have any other suggestions ? didn't want to spend loads as i wont use it very often. would like it to pack down quite small and be reasonably light or i wont want to carry it with me.

The camera is a d40 and my longest lens is a 55-200 so nothing to serious, but i don't want things to fall over :wall:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

For occasional use that should be fine, I've got a red snapper tripod which I really like using.
Here's there site: http://www.redsnapperuk.com/


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Did look at the snapper site and the one on offer seems good but again its more money for something that wont get used much


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes the one on offer will be fine also but as you say it's your budget and you know how much you will or won't use it, 
The one in your amazon link should be fine for occasional use, I only put red snapper in the mix because I've been really pleased with mine which I bought from them about 3yrs ago when I bought my D90.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

my good friend whos been dragging me out has a red snapper one and hes been very happy with his.

just looked at postage on the red snapper site and its £35 will kinda take that one out of the mix


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Can't fault mine, yes they are a little bit on the pricey side but in my opinion it's worth it, I don't use mine a great deal but don't feel I've wasted my money. 
I've got this set up: http://www.redsnapperuk.com/camera-accessories/RSF-284_.html with http://www.redsnapperuk.com/camera-accessories/RSH-528_3-Way_Panning_Head.html


----------



## paralla (Dec 7, 2011)

I have an Induro tripod. 

Bit more spendy but worth it in my opinion. I have a CT214 Carbon that packs up small enough to fit into a carry-on bag. BHL1 ball head is also awsome. I put a 5D with a 24-70mm f2.8 or a 70-200mm f4 on it with no worries.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-manfrotto-mkc3-p02-compact-tripod-grey/p1524994 Mainly because I don't like the trigger head on the other one, and this version of the legs would be a bit more compact for you to carry around.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Redsnapper user here (tripod and mono) and it's a great piece of kit, well worth considering if it's in your budget.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

just to top it of and make things harder i need to get it for tomorrow :wall:

thanks for all the suggestions will do some reading


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Tomorrow night or daytime? What is your budget for the tripod?

WEX do delivery before 9am/10am/noon options on their checkout


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> Redsnapper user here (tripod and mono) and it's a great piece of kit, well worth considering if it's in your budget.


Didn't know they did mono's, can't find them on the site


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Drop them an email.
I picked it up via their posts on the TalkPhotography site, basically it's one of the legs off a tripod


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> Drop them an email.
> I picked it up via their posts on the TalkPhotography site, basically it's one of the legs off a tripod


Haven't been on TP for a while now, will check it out:thumb:

I've currently got a manfrotto mono which I am happy with but it's a tad heavy when I'm loaded up with all my other gear.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

tomorrow night by 6pm

just looking on wex now


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Dan J said:


> Haven't been on TP for a while now, will check it out:thumb:
> 
> I've currently got a manfrotto mono which I am happy with but it's a tad heavy when I'm loaded up with all my other gear.


To be fair, the Redsnappers fairly heavy on it's own, I don't really lug my stiff around that much, but it's definitely more on the sturdy side than light side.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Beancounter said:


> To be fair, the Redsnappers fairly heavy on it's own, I don't really lug my stiff around that much, but it's definitely more on the sturdy side than light side.


I'll stick with my current mono then if there's not going to be much difference in weight though I do prefure the twisty legs of my tripod over the clips on my mono.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, I had a Manfrotto mono and wasn't that keen on the clip release legs either and hence bought a redsnapper with the twisty legs.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

:Ended up getting the manfrotto offering, seems ok for the use that i will give it. 

Few pictures from last night, go easy been a while since i played with the camera


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice pics :thumb:

But late in on this, but i picked up one of these to use as a spare yesterday http://www.lidl-service.com/cps/rde...sl/product.html?id=17368648&title=Teleskopick

£3! Yes £3!

Also got an angled ratchet screwdrievr for £1, a spray can of rust proofing undercoat for 50p and a couple of other bits. Not seen a bargain bin in Lidl before, so don't know if this is a one off locally getting rid of old stock or nationwide.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

looks good for a back up !

They have some of stuff in lidl and aldi, quite regulary pop into mine


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Found a tripod myself last week.










John THt.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's not exactly this year's model


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Well after one use the leg of the tripod I bought worn close properly and seems that something has come loose bit disappointed as I was being extra careful as its new and I don't want to scratch it. Think it's going to end up going back for a refund and a red snapper will be its replacement.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Titanium Htail said:


> Found a tripod myself last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I am liking that. My old film cameras would look cool on that :thumb:

Where did you get that from or was it just a one off?

For the OP. I use a Jessops one. Was quite cheap but very sturdy and has never let me down.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Davemm said:


> Well after one use the leg of the tripod I bought worn close properly and seems that something has come loose


What does that mean?

I bought a Manfrotto 294A3 last week and I'm blown away by its build quality and feel.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm surprised at that, I've got 3 entry level (sub-£120) Manfrotto tripods, the oldest is about 10 years old and they're all still rock solid.

One of them has lived in the boot of my car for about 3 years and has been used, dropped, bashed about and had slabs of beer piled on it and it's still spot on.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't know if this is good or not, but thought I would let you know that Costco

have on offer from 12Aug to 1st Sept The Manfrotto Tripod kit Tripod 190XB with 3 way Head 804RC2

£84.99 ex VAT

£101.98 Inc VAT

Cheers Ben


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Doug, found it in a shop last week for £3 extends to 4ft as DW58 said, it may well not be sufficiently robust to withstand its own use, that OP d40 combo is weighty example so something safer perhaps.

Good luck, plenty on the bay John Tht.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Titanium Htail said:


> Thanks Doug, found it in a shop last week for £3 extends to 4ft as DW58 said, it may well not be sufficiently robust to withstand its own use, that OP d40 combo is weighty example so something safer perhaps.
> 
> Good luck, plenty on the bay John Tht.


Don't suppose they had another one?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

ImDesigner said:


> What does that mean?
> 
> I bought a Manfrotto 294A3 last week and I'm blown away by its build quality and feel.


Means the lower section of one leg won't close all the way, yet if you shake the leg it move the object blocking it from closing. Shame as it seemed to be quite good apart from this


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Have just ordered one of these Redsnapper

lets hope this one is better made


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Davemm said:


> Have just ordered one of these Redsnapper
> 
> lets hope this one is better made


Nice one Dave, they are well made,tip ill give you which is a tip from red snapper themselves is don't undo the legs to much or it releases something in the mechanism so just untwist them till you can slide the leg out then tighten up.

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

Dan J said:


> Nice one Dave, they are well made,tip ill give you which is a tip from red snapper themselves is don't undo the legs to much or it releases something in the mechanism so just untwist them till you can slide the leg out then tighten up.
> 
> Enjoy :thumb:


have come across that on other forums while reading about them so will be careful unitl ive used it a few times 

Just hope ive gone for the right head


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Davemm said:


> have come across that on other forums while reading about them so will be careful unitl ive used it a few times
> 
> Just hope ive gone for the right head


You'll be fine mate, when you untwist each section till you feel the tension release and the leg will slide out just don't over do it, I've never had any grief with mine through sticking to that advice.

The head will be fine, I'm thinking of getting a ball head for mine as it happens.

Should be good with your 40d on it :thumb:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

cheers, just need to stay off the photography forums or this will end up getting more expensive than detailing :lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

You'll not be disappointed with the Redsnapper :thumb:
I've had my earlier incarnation for a couple of years now and it's a great bit of kit. 

Edit: I have a 40D on mine too and it's perfect.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Davemm said:


> cheers, just need to stay off the photography forums or this will end up getting more expensive than detailing :lol:


Yep lens purchases will dent your bank balance on a great scale


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

id like a wider angle lens, and the pictures that came from my mates camera/lens were much sharper than mine but i cant justify a load of money on a lens just yet and the body its self is a few years old now


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

But the 40D is a great body 
I keep looking at some better glass, but I always seem to find other uses for my money. I've promised myself that the next lens I get will be 'L'.........but we'll see :lol:


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

has turned up this morning, very impressed ! 

everything feels solid and well put together head feels nice and smooth and the legs feel much better quality than the manfrotto, should have known better that you get what you pay for.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Good to hear :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Dan J said:


> Nice one Dave, they are well made,tip ill give you which is a tip from red snapper themselves is don't undo the legs to much or it releases something in the mechanism so just untwist them till you can slide the leg out then tighten up.
> 
> Enjoy :thumb:


Happened to my snapper, can vouch for the advice


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

All seems ok so far. They aren't as quick and easy as the can locks but look better and less chance of snagging to.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Davemm said:


> All seems ok so far. They aren't as quick and easy as the can locks but look better and less chance of snagging to.


Yes they aren't as quick to set up in that sense but as you can see they are very sturdy bits of kit and for the price they are worth every penny in my opinion.

Look forward to seeing some of your shots :thumb:

Enjoy mate


----------

